
Things to do while in self isolation or quarantine - firelinks
https://medium.com/@mike_knight/6-things-to-do-while-in-self-isolation-or-quarantine-1100761ad239
======
duxup
I've got a wife and two kids at home ....I WISH my biggest problem was
boredom.

